# Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser



## Franz_16 (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
demnächst werde ich mal mit einem Øien 620F unterwegs sein.

Da ich evtl. auch mal schleppen möchte, wäre ein Schlepprutenhalter nicht schlecht. 

Das Boot könnt ihr euch hier mal anschauen:
http://www.oienbaat.no/ny_side_2.htm

Da es ein Mietboot ist kann ich da keine Schrauben reindrehen und auch nicht schweißen usw. 

Ich denke man könnte aber evtl. mit einem Rutenhalter für die Reling arbeiten. 

Natürlich steht in keiner Bootsbeschreibung die ich gefunden habe, der Durchmesser der Reling dabei  

Aber im Ersatzzeillager bin ich fündig geworden, es gibt wohl eine Reling als Ersatzteil, und diese hat stolze 32mm Durchmesser.
siehe: http://www.oienbaat.no/utstyr.htm

Da ich nicht weiß, ob ich jemals wieder einen solchen Rutenhalter brauche, sollte das Ding kein Vermögen kosten. Ich denke eher an Eigenbau. 

Denn die günstigeren Bootsrutenhalter die ich gefunden habe, sind alle nicht auf diesen 32mm Durchmesser ausgerichtet. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man sich da günstig einen stabilen Bootsrutenhalter basteln kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Also das Allerbilligste und einfachste wär ja das hier:
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Gartenfreizeit/Sonnenschutz/Sonnenschirmstaender/S246/artikelliste.html

Wenn du einen mit Platten nimmst, nimmst du dir im Boot auch keinen Platz weg 

oder sowas:
http://www.amazon.de/Videx-14216-Sonnenschirmhalter-Typ-anthrazit/dp/B004NSUBFO/ref=pd_sim_86_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=41MmfOCMBoL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR111%2C160_&refRID=1RJY57ZFJGGN0MFBTP06


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hallo Franz,

ich würde mir zwei Bretter mit etwa 3cm Stärke nehmen, die in den Ecken mit etwas Fleisch so durchbohren, das du bis 40mm Reeling dazwischen klemmen kannst und dann schraubst du das ganze mit vier Schlossschrauben fest.

Ich habe dafür anstelle des Holzes ein kräftiges Kunststofffühstücksbrett genommen, weil ich es öfter einsetzen will. Daran habe ich die preiswerten Bootsrutenhalter angeschraubt.

Ich habe die zusammengefügten Bretter der Länge nach durchbohrt, dann ist es gegen verrutschen besser gesichert.

Du baust das in 10 Minuten dran und in 5 wieder ab. Kosten liegen bei wenigen Euronen.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hi Udo,
Danke für den Tipp! 



> ich würde mir zwei Bretter mit etwa 3cm Stärke nehmen, die in den Ecken mit etwas Fleisch so durchbohren, das du bis 40mm Reeling dazwischen klemmen kannst und dann schraubst du das ganze mit vier Schlossschrauben fest.


Jawohl, das habe ich soweit verstanden. 



> Ich habe die zusammengefügten Bretter der Länge nach durchbohrt, dann ist es gegen verrutschen besser gesichert.


Da kann ich jetzt nicht ganz folgen. Kannst du das evtl. nochmal kurz erklären? Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hallo Franz, mein Name ist zwar Frank und nicht Udo, aber Klar versuche ich das zu erklären.

DU siehst durch den Pfeil markiert, wo ich gebohrt habe und in der Seitenansicht.

Der Durchmesser der Bohrung kann ruhig dünner sein, 12 oder 14 mm würden reichen. Damit sichert man die Halterung gegen verdrehen auf der Reeling.

Viel Erfolg und zeig mal ein Foto, wenn du es fertig hast.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hi Frank,
ok - dann hatte ich es schon richtig verstanden. 
Die Gefahr bei der Befestigung an der Reling ist ja, dass sich der Rutenhalter in Richtung Wasseroberfläche verdreht und die Rute dann einen Abgang in Richtung Wasser macht. Eine 2,70m lange Rute bietet da ja durchaus einen entsprechenden Hebel.  

Das könnte man doch verhindern, in dem man noch eine mechanische Sicherung einbaut. Wenn man z.B. eine der Schrauben einfach länger wählt und in Richtung Wasser überstehen lässt. Wenn sich der Rutenhalter verdreht, dann maximal soweit bis die Schraube auf die Bordwand trifft. 
Auf das überstehende Stück der Schraube könnte man ein Stück Gartenschlauch o.ä. schieben, damit man nichts verkratzt usw. 

Schau dir nochmal das Bild vom Boot an:
http://www.oienbaat.no/images/oien 620f_2_midd.JPG

Das müsste doch klappen, oder?


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

moinsen

wenn ich das richtig sehe, kannst du eine sitzbank variabel im boot installieren, wäre dann so etwas für dich?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Ja das kann auch klappen, oder du setzt den Rutenhalter auf den Knick, wo die Reeling wieder runter zum GFK geht. Ich würde die Bretter etwas länger bauen, 25-30 cm und du kannst dann ja auch statt 4 6 Schrauben verwenden. 
Da kann sich dann sicher nichts verdrehen
Die Schrauben sind ok, auf der Rückseite eventuell Flügelmuttern.

Wenn ich mir die Reeling so ansehe. warum dann nicht doch einfache Edelstahl Rutenhalter und dazu längere Schrauben und etwas Fahradschlauch?

http://vf-angelsport.de/Fladen-Rutenhalter-fuer-Reling-Edelstahl_1

Wenn du die Halter partout nicht mehr brauchst, bekommst du im Flohmarkt das Geld fast wieder raus.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hi exil-dithschi,
ja - das System kenne ich vom Schlauchboot her.#6 
Aber mit mehreren Leuten auf dem Boot ist das nicht so ganz ideal. 



> Wenn ich mir die Reeling so ansehe. warum dann nicht doch einfache Edelstahl Rutenhalter und dazu längere Schrauben und etwas Fahradschlauch?


Hallo Frank,
ja - ein günstiger Rutenhalter ist mir am liebsten. Ich bin kein begabter Heimwerker :q 

Ich hab halt das Problem mit dem Durchmesser der Reling von 32mm. Alle Rutenhalter die es gibt, sind für geringere Durchmesser gemacht. Ich weiß nicht ob das mit längeren Schrauben und Fahrradschlauch hält? Was meint ihr?


----------



## makro (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Saugnapfheber für Glas, 80kg Tragkraft (ca. EUR 10,00) und Edelstahl-Rutenhalter für die Reeling von Fladen (EUR 14,00). 

makro


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hi Makro,
na das sieht ja mal genial aus! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Geht auch mit Rohrschellen,gibs in verschiedenen Durchmessern.


----------



## Axtwerfer (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

das ist mal ne tolle Idee, wenn das auch noch hält dann#6#6


----------



## allegoric (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Das ist ne tolle Idee hält aber auch wirklich nur auf super glatten Oberflächen. Das kann auch völlig nach hinten losgehen.! 

Mein Tipp...
Hier was fertiges:
http://www.railblaza.com/products/railmount-32-41/?portfolioID=2535

Das hält auch Bombe! Hab ich bei meiner 22er Reling im Einsatz. Das ist so flexibel, man kann da zich Sachen reinstopfen. Gibt auch dt. Anbieter.


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Wenn man die Gummieinlagen dran lässt dann hält das sehr sehr sicher,nimmt man Schellen ohne Gummieinlage rutscht es.

Vorm schweißen die Schellen komplett auseinander bauen und vorher die Position ausmessen wie (Winkel) und wo die Schelle angebraten werden soll.Ach und lieber ne Nr.kleiner nehmen (Schelle) als zu groß,so ist der Anpressdruck auch hoch genug,wie gesagt vorher alles ausmessen/abchecken. 

|wavey:


----------



## steve71 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hallo Franz, 

zum Schleppangeln haben sich die Scotty Striker prima bewährt. Dazu gibts die passenden Relingsbeschläge. Findest Du z.B. bei Trollingtreff.de

Ich gehe davon aus daß Du in Norwegen angeln möchtest. Gerade dort würde ich in Sachen Stabilität der Rutenhalter keine Kompromisse eingehen. 

Anstatt zu basteln lieber etwas mehr Geld für gutes Equipment ausgeben damit es im Urlaub keine große Enttäuschung in Sachen Rutenverlust durch zu schwache Rutenhalter gibt. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Hi Steve,
ja - ich kenne die Scotty Systeme vom Schleppen aus dem Süßwasser. Sind zweifellos gut. Das Schleppen im Allgemeinen und auch speziell in Norwegen ist mir nicht unbekannt  Habe mir da bei gemeinsamen Touren mit Leuten die was davon verstehen schon so einiges abgeschaut 
Siehe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSpX-9M-Zog 

@Gründler
Danke, an so eine Rohrschelle habe ich auch schon gedacht. Wäre sicherlich auch eine gute Möglichkeit! 

Mittlerweile habe ich auch bemerkt, dass diese ominösen 32mm vermutlich 1 1/4 Zoll sind - im internationalen Bereich scheint das durchaus nicht sooo exotisch zu sein, zumindest wird da im Ausland einiges an passenden Fertiglösungen angeboten. 

Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Dank für die vielen Anregungen und Ideen - irgendeine Lösung wirds werden - ich weiß nur noch nicht welche


----------



## fischhändler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Guten Morgen,

kann mich nur anschliessen.

Scotty Striker sind die besten.
um flexibel zu sein
kauf dir zwein Scotty Striker nehme ein stabiles brett bohr die löcher pack dir zwei schraubzwinern und packe passende schrauben ein und du bist vor ort flexibel
Passen die Relinghalter nicht schraub einfach das brett auf die sitzbank


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Schlepprutenhalter für Oien Boot , Reling , 32mm Durchmesser*

Der Beste, Down East Rutenhalter, mit Schraubzwingen für glatte Bordwände. Bei Bass Pro oder Kabelass,eventuell bei Stollenwerk, auch mit Befestigung für Reling.


----------

